# Need Opinions for Gheenoe Mod.!!!



## flaboy15 (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to do a total gheenoe makeover on my gheenoe. I am going to add decks to thel front and back and do many other little things that will really make it over the top. But I want to take out the middle section to make it easy to walk to the front of the boat. Some people say if I cut it out it will put the structure in jeporady and others don't think it will matter. I suggested even adding some sort of supports to the sides. I really need the help, please comment!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cut it out. Many rebuilds on here that have cut it out and nobody reported back that the boat broke in half.

Before that you need to draw your plan and then get reviews and comments.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Cut it out.  Many rebuilds on here that have cut it out and nobody reported back that the boat broke in half.
> 
> Before that you need to draw your plan and then get reviews and comments.


Im doing exactly that today. Pouring floatation foam on both sides. Shaping it. Then glassing over with Biax. 

2 benefits from this: Rigid sides, and a nice flat surface to mount rod holders or whatever you want to screw to it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Cut it out.  Many rebuilds on here that have cut it out and nobody reported back that the boat broke in half.
> 
> Before that you need to draw your plan and then get reviews and comments.


That sounds a lot like where the saying "dead men tell no tales" comes from 

Like the mariner's version of "hey dude, watch this!"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's right...the day you finished your's - you sold it. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

I am doing the exact same thing with my Gheenoe. Here is a photo of what I have done thus far.


----------

